# Where is everyone from?



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hiya, 
I'm just wondering where everyone is from? Hope I'm not the only Brit on here. Would be nice to be in contact with people from the UK as Maltese are very far and inbetween over here!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm from Ireland.
My maltese is from the UK


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bronx , ny


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

amby said:


> I'm from Ireland.
> My maltese is from the UK


Where abouts did you get your malti from? x


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MillieMoo said:


> Where abouts did you get your malti from? x


He's from Scotland (Glasgow I think)


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

amby said:


> He's from Scotland (Glasgow I think)


Aww :wub:

I found it so hard to get Millie, there is so many amature breeders in the UK! She cost an arm and a leg, but she's worth it B)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MillieMoo said:


> Aww :wub:
> 
> I found it so hard to get Millie, there is so many amature breeders in the UK! She cost an arm and a leg, but she's worth it B)


what breeder is Millie from?


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

amby said:


> what breeder is Millie from?


Gail Harris. She was lovely and so were all her dogs. I visited her twice before taking Mills home.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MillieMoo said:


> Gail Harris. She was lovely and so were all her dogs. I visited her twice before taking Mills home.


Haven't heard of her but theres a good few UK breeders


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Durham, NC


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Im from scotland. The isle of skye but in inverness now. All my girls are from scotland too.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I love how international our group is! I'm from a very exotic locale... Marion, Iowa. HAHA


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

South Jersey.....on the coast


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Northcentral Massachusetts, now Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Near Clearwater Fl


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Palm harbor Florida


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm from Massachusetts but moved to Maine a few years ago.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

New Jersey


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

New York City, NY.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

New Orleans


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's up to you New York, NY
xoxoxox


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Michigan!

We currently live in an apartment in a downtown city area but since bringing home our pups... well... we decided to get a house in the country. Hahahaha. We move this weekend.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Boise, Idaho, US


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really want to go to America! Looks so different to England, in everyway.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Walterboro, SC, it's an hour North of Savannah, Ga, and an hr West of Charleston. Great location!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Southern, nj, across the river from Philadelphia!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree milliemoo, america would be my dream!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love going to the UK! I've been there 3 times and I want to go back again sooooo bad.

I'm from just outside Chicago.


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

England is a bore! Nothing exciting ever happens here apart from Xfactor! And the country is ran by a complete idiot who's destroying everyones lives...so no, I'll swap England for America please! Plus the house prices are incredibley cheaper across the pond!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi:

I am from Miami, Florida


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Toronto, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

From the U.K. originally, but lived it Ottawa Canada for many years and now living right downtown in Vancouver. As they say, "the grass is always greener" I think there are fors and againsts for all places.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Houston,Tx


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Proctorville, Ohio


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Clarksville, TN originally from Escondido, CA (Shelter challenge bay-bee!) :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

NL, Canada


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am from Australia South Australia.

South Australia - Adelaide, Barossa Valley, Clare Valley, Kangaroo Island, Maps, Hotels, Online Booking


----------



## MTC (Sep 9, 2010)

Southern New Jersey... Phillies Fans!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm from across the pond ... ireland -Dublin .


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 2, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> From the U.K. originally, but lived it Ottawa Canada for many years and now living right downtown in Vancouver. As they say, "the grass is always greener" I think there are fors and againsts for all places.


Where abouts are you originally from?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

North Texas!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Miami, Florida


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MillieMoo said:


> Where abouts are you originally from?


Born in N/E Durham. Grew up in Stoke-on-Trent. Then moved to Slough, then Bristol (Portishead) then to Guernsey  so quite a sampling.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

New Yawk, NY

Atlanta, for now.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Memphis, TN, New Jersey and now Florida.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wilmington,Delaware, 20 minutes from Philadelphia.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Originally from Toronto, Ontario and moved 10 years ago to Vancouver, BC, Canada.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I come from a galaxy, far, far, away.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

New Jersey, I _hate_ this state.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> I come from a galaxy, far, far, away.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


Sassy&Alyssa said:


> New Jersey, I _hate_ this state.


I bet you get lots of Jersey Shore comments. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Texas Rangers territory!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sassy&Alyssa said:


> New Jersey, I _hate_ this state.


I'm from New Jersey, too and while there are things I hate about it... like the traffic and how crowded it is.... I love that there's so much to do here. I love the beach, and I love being so close to NYC and Philly without having to live in the city... so I guess I love New Jersey...lol. (BTW... I'm from the central part of the state... 5 minutes from Rutgers University... and thankfully, I don't know anyone even remotely like those Jersey Shore kids...lol.)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm from Germany, Kassel, that's exactly in the middle of the country! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Western Oregon, USA


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

35 miles north of Atlanta, GA


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bronx , new york , 15 blocks from yankee stadium .. and really close to the bronx zoo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ewa Beach, Hawaii :Sunny Smile:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahhaa, I'm from Spokane WA but now live in Seattle. It's not far from my hometown but Seattle is soooo different from Spokane!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

We are from Fairmount, Indiana....hometown of James Dean ....my dad was his friend, and tells me him and Jim played catch with me!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

The New Orleans area.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am originally from Alsace (France). Lived 30 years in Houston (Texas) and now am retired in Buckeye (Arizona).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

New York City!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

American living in China (for work) but about to relocate to S.E. Asia (for work)...


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

We live in Northville, MI a western suburb of Detroit. Born and raised.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

I`m From Turkey Istanbul


----------



## mo_mom (Nov 8, 2010)

Originally from Hong Kong, moved to Toronto, ON Canda, then moved back to HK recently.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Connecticut.......smack between NYC and Boston


----------

